

From near-death to Silicon Valley CEO - didgeoridoo
http://www.mercurynews.com/breaking-news/ci_24793542/ramona-piersons-remarkable-tale-from-near-death-silicon?n=1

======
stchangg
Thanks for sharing. After reading the Mercury News article, I googled around
and pulled up the following piece by Businessweek. It's longer but more
detailed, and, IMO, better written.

[http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-09-26/declara-
co-f...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-09-26/declara-co-founder-
ramona-piersons-comeback-odyssey)

------
Bahamut
What I have to say to that: Ooh rah!

There are many stories like this out there, but unfortunately they don't get
publicized much since our media & society has a voracious appetite for fear.
It's always heartening to hear of these herculean trials people go through and
triumph over them.

------
hkmurakami
This story puts my own near-death experience to shame. I shuddered in horror
reading the description of her accident. As a fellow survivor of a traffic
accident that could have easily ended my life, her story is all the more
inspiring and motivating. I need this story shoved in my face if I'm ever
caught complaining about something trivial, or if I'm just wasting my time
away.

------
antonius
This seems like an amazing plot for a screenwriter to sink their teeth into
and turn into a movie. Great read.

------
ABS
here is her TED Talk from 2011:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/ramona_pierson_an_unexpected_place_...](http://www.ted.com/talks/ramona_pierson_an_unexpected_place_of_healing.html)

------
shurcooL
I almost didn't read any of the article because of the fullscreen Nescafe ad.
The comments made me give it a second try.

------
anoncow
Amazing. Thanks for sharing.

------
auctiontheory
Wow. Just wow.

------
ondiekijunior
she us doing very well despite the odds against her. her comeback spirit alone
can take an ordinary company to extraordinary heights, and she is working in
education: the only field that any technical innovation can be a major
disruptor as it is an antiquated system.

------
ra3
Being a "Silicon Valley CEO" shouldn't entail as much fan-fair as we like to
associate with those words. Declara certainly isn't doing anything
groundbreaking. We'll see if the company's success can match her touching
story.

------
MyNameIsMK
Interesting. She is obviously not 22 now. Why take so long to start this
company?

~~~
nl
She started and sold a company previously, too.

